# Solved: Questions About Setting Up Gmail Account Through Windows Mail



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

This is the first time I'm trying to send a link from a news article using Vista and Windows Mail via my gmail account. Here are my questions!  When the setup wizard pops up...what do I enter for the following:

1. Incoming email server type?

2. Incoming mail (POP3 or IMAP) server?

3. Outgoing email server (SMTP) name?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

goto your gmail account and look at the settings for POP - it explains how to set up all 
different types of program which can use gmail

see here
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?ctx=gmail&hl=en&answer=12103


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi and thanks etaf...I thought I had done it right but get this when trying to send a link from a webpage:

*The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'pop.gmail.com', Server: 'smtp.gmail.com', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10060, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E*

Any idea what I did wrong?


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I followed the directions here:

http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13276

But how do you get to the box shown under step #15??


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

The emails I want to send are sitting in the Windows Mail outbox...when I try to send them I get the same error message:

*The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'pop.gmail.com', Server: 'smtp.gmail.com', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10060, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E*


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm currently downloading the Gmail POP Troubleshooter...maybe that will help find the problem!! 

http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=44769


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *angelize56*

The Gmail Incoming and Outgoing Servers do not use 25 and 110, they use 995 and 465 respectively.
It should be on the *Advanced* tab.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

EAfiedler - beat me to it - thats the problem

go through all the settings


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Debe and etaf: I'm not dumb...but I'm lost!  Am I supposed to be doing all the steps through my gmail account? Here's a screenshot of what the troubleshooter found...both of you are right...but where do I fix these errors?  

Sorry if the pic is large...to resize it took away the ability to read the words!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I'll repost it in a minute...my email address was showing in the pic!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

This is frustrating. I am receiving reply notifications sporadically.
Who is Debe?


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Alright...here it is...you might have to zoom in to read it!  I'll be back later to see if any reply...tme for dinner!  Thanks again!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I meant to address you too EA!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yep, it says just what I posted above. Now you need to go into the Server settings of Windows Mail (not Gmail) and adjust those server numbers.

It should be in:
Tools > Accounts > (Account Name) >Properties > Advanced tab
Server Port numbers
Outgoing mail (SMTP): 465
Incoming mail (POP): 995

I don't have Vista installed yet, so if that leads you off base, let us know.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks...everything is working fine now with your last set of instructions EA! :up:


----------

